# NBD-Carvin 6 content (Bitches don't know about my Claro Walnut)



## Divinehippie (Apr 17, 2012)

Well Just picked up a Carvin Icon 6 from Craigslist! i've only had it for like two hours now and i can already say im in love . this thing sounds killer and feels great, and for $849 it was a steal xD. sorry for crappy Iphone pics, it's all i got D:. well here's what you all came for, the pics:


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 17, 2012)

The dude really asked for $849, and not $850?

I love Carvin basses, and that one is nice.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 17, 2012)

Now THAT is sick!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the shape of the Icon basses! And those strings look a lot thicker than average.
I think I have an updated control layout.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 17, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The dude really asked for $849, and not $850?
> 
> I love Carvin basses, and that one is nice.



Yeah haha it was 850 but I guess one of his buddies works in sales and said 849 looks better then 850. I guess the 9 looks better then the 0? Iduno. Lol handed him 850 and got a dollar change.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2012)

And about the cell phone pics, I took pics of mine with my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 17, 2012)

Your pics came out great Z. And I mean I guess these arnt that bad. Although its much nicer looking in person for sure.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> Your pics came out great Z. And I mean I guess these arnt that bad. Although its much nicer looking in person for sure.



I haz better camera on fone. That give me bigger e-penis! YAY!
I just posted another informative post on my Carvin thread.
Are your body wings made of mahogany?


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous bass! Congrats!
Nice score.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah it's mahogany wings. Read your post, I'm guna have to give that a try. Its good to hear you're getting good results for your low tunings. I think for now I'm guna stick with the high C as I'm doing a lot with tapping at the moment so having that extra high string has been really fun to play around with. Ill tune it down to F# to hear what it sounds like. I can't believe how clear this thing sounds though. The low B has such clarity it's amazing. Sounds a hell of a lot better then my schecter stilleto 5 extreme that's for sure xD


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Apr 17, 2012)

why is the bridge black and the other hardware gold? not to nit pick ive just never seen this before


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know to be honest with you man. Maybe the peizo doesn't come in gold? I didn't spec this out so I really couldn't tell ya :/


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats man, that thing looks fucking awesome! CLIPS!!!!


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 18, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Congrats man, that thing looks fucking awesome! CLIPS!!!!



On it haha. Working on terminal beach by stuu Hamm, so hopefully once I get it down I'll get around to recording it xD.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it man! I wish I could get Carvins ordered here, I'm just lucky with my used one.


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 18, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> Maybe the peizo doesn't come in gold? I didn't spec this out so I really couldn't tell ya :/



That's how Carvin rolls. On non-piezo bases the saddles are the only part of the bridge that matches hardware color. Since the piezo saddles are graph-tech, they're always black.


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 19, 2012)

Classic Claro! Nice score man, congrats!


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 19, 2012)

Splinterhead said:


> Classic Claro! Nice score man, congrats!


 
Thanks a lot man =)


----------



## Jessy (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice price on that bass. You should take the money you saved and buy a 4S, though. Or at this point, wait for the next one.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 20, 2012)

Not helping my higher end bass GAS. Damn you.

Congrats beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 20, 2012)

Jessy said:


> Nice price on that bass. You should take the money you saved and buy a 4S, though. Or at this point, wait for the next one.



The money I saved went into a car haha. I got a 4 and have had it since launch. It's alright for now, I wouldn't want the 4s anyways. Not enough of an up grade to justify the price haha.


----------

